# Leiber Strawberry Cupcake Clutch



## magneticheart (Nov 22, 2008)

Quote:
*Kid sis* is probably most excited for gift-giving season. She counts on older sis to get her things she can't buy and that mom has overlooked. Anything High School Musical-related, sparkly purses, and fun hair accessories are some options. 
If you're feeling fantastical, why not surprise the cutie with this Leiber Strawberry Cupcake Clutch ($4,295) that Charlotte's daughter carried in the Sex and the City movie? Guaranteed, she will be the chicest kid in school. WTF?! I doubt any regular person would spend 4 grand on a purse for themselves, let alone their kid sister.
It's cute, but nowhere close to 4 grands worth of cute


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 22, 2008)

A clutch like that for four grand?! That's ridiculous!! I don't even like it.


----------



## chocobon (Nov 22, 2008)

I saw it in the SATC movie and thoght it was so cute but I didn't know it was a Lieber clutch!! So damn expensive!


----------



## Roxie (Nov 23, 2008)

cute, but damn!! That's expensive!


----------



## Aprill (Nov 23, 2008)

At this stage....i would be trying to eat it for that price tag


----------



## kaylin_marie (Nov 23, 2008)

I remember seeing that in the movie too, but holy cow that price tag is crazy.....


----------



## daer0n (Nov 23, 2008)

LOL?

and a cupcake clutch? *faints* geez..


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 23, 2008)

it's a clutch? it's 4 thousand dollars?

I wouldn't drop 4 g on that! If I was spending that much I can think of other things I'd prefer to buy. Like, say, two return tickets to london/europe?

ptch! when you look at prices in terms of how much of a plane ticket they'd buy...

THAT THING IS A RORT!


----------



## Karren (Nov 29, 2008)

wow!! $$$$$$$$$$$$..

cute enough to eat....


----------



## magosienne (Dec 1, 2008)

Cutes, yes, but i prefer its eatable version


----------



## jmaui02 (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh..yes...it's cute. But I won't buy this expensive cupcake.


----------



## McRubel (Dec 2, 2008)

Wow. Not worth it.


----------



## LilDee (Dec 2, 2008)

Omg, That is such a cute little crystal purse!

Too bad it's quite a ways out of my budget! lol


----------



## wilderosesong (Dec 2, 2008)

Cute, but definitely not worth the money! And it just makes me wonder, at what age do people think kids can start having really expensive purses? When I was young, I treated my bags like backpacks (and so I really didn't have many!).


----------



## Bec688 (Dec 2, 2008)

It's a clutch... cute, but seriously?!


----------



## LittleMissLilo (Dec 16, 2008)

aww mannn what i would give to have that.... lol


----------



## szie (Jan 23, 2009)

Omg so cute and sparklyyy~

Pfft, kid sis? I'd rather get that for myself



.


----------



## purpleRain (Jan 31, 2009)

The name of this accessory is fantastic and super cute but use it as a real bag...uhm no


----------



## bluekitty88 (Apr 19, 2010)

OMG!! I want it! Too bad I am broke right now... sigh~


----------



## womens shoes (Sep 6, 2010)

At this stage....i would be trying to eat it for that price tag


----------

